# ****What non-GS are you wearing today?****



## T1meout

Okay, lets get this puppy rolling.
Flaunt them if you’ve got them.
I’ll start:


----------



## CFK-OB

GP Laureato









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ_Masse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## sticky

Dug this baby out - it's an old photo because the light here is far to bad now to take a new one.


----------



## berni29

Here we go!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19

Tudor 75190. 36mm x 44mm and just 10mm thick. A diver that fits. (Old pic. It's 6:49am here - Actually, I may wear the blue one instead)


----------



## Nokie

You guys are too fancy for me....


----------



## Airlyss

DJ_Masse said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The colors on this thing are so dope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ_Masse

Airlyss said:


> The colors on this thing are so dope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RIGHT?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fgarian

rocking the gp laureato as well!!


----------



## vintage navitimer

Air King









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Nice to wear something that's tough to scratch. Unlike my GSs .

Edit: that crystal's reflective as heck.


----------



## DJ_Masse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Overwound

No GS in the collection yet but I hope to change that one day. I'm currently dreaming of a SBGW255 green Iwate or something similar. Until then, this one is with me most days.


----------



## HiggsBoson

This beauty, love it.


----------



## WUSB

Normally my daily diver, SMPc. To me, it's one of the most aesthetically pleasing watches out there.


----------



## whineboy

Back again, now with the one that started me on the path of horological madness. It doesn't see much wrist time these days. Yes, the hands are too short and the small seconds subdial is a mess, but I still dig the case shape, broad lugs, and clean dial.


----------



## beanerds

The non- Grand Seiko , Seiko . 
A beautiful watch in all ways .

Beanerds .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

July 1980 Seiko 6309


----------



## SamRHughes

This.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Probably not special to most, but just a beaut considering the price and finish.


----------



## jgdill

View attachment Seiko SNR041 - 4.pdf


----------



## Sassi




----------



## vintage navitimer

116000 Concentric










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## CanuckRS

Wore my 3510.50 Speedy Reduced today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vee1rotate

View attachment IMG_1836 (2)b.jpg


----------



## darklight111




----------



## berni29

Hi

Haven't worn this for a while. But less bling than my SD divers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

SKX007


----------



## jgdill




----------



## nathantw666

Update: oops. Didn't notice this was for non-gs.


----------



## bobs100

Glycine Combat 6 38mm blue dial...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

Hamilton Filed Khaki Mechanical. But just the strap, the watch is of course a GS 9f GMT... Always!


----------



## optoutside

Jaeger-LeCoultre Geophysic Universal Time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Still a GS! But a whole lot cheaper!


----------



## Asphaltman




----------



## CanuckRS

Since picking this up almost two weeks ago I have only had it off for 1 day. Loving this old Seamaster GMT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadragonpisces

My 79220N


----------



## pfern10

Was wearing my Frederique Constant Peeking to Paris limited edition Panda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## born_sinner

Here we go with some serious low-budget thrills! (Relatively low-budget, that is). Check out that domed sapphire crystal. "Steinies" are *way* too much fun for the 500 dollar price tag


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## chatman

Brand new Milgauss, which I bought only a few weeks after my SBGH269. I've never bought two watches in so little time.


----------



## born_sinner

Nice one! Is this case ice hardened? Re the reflection- this is why many watches have AR coating on both sides of the crystal.



whineboy said:


> Nice to wear something that's tough to scratch. Unlike my GSs .
> 
> Edit: that crystal's reflective as heck.


----------



## slow_mo

More GS...










Did a change after lunch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Just arrived today!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

Going affordable vintage lately


----------



## slow_mo

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## slow_aetk

b-)


----------



## jgdill




----------



## El Conde

jgdill said:


> View attachment 14872273


Love the bezel color with marker lume. Nice photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago

About 35 years old, restored, accuracy dialed in to approx +0.25 sec/day via the trimmer condenser. On a genuine crocodile strap.


----------



## Heljestrand

I still consider this one rather Grand...


----------



## Enoran

Delete Photos.

This is a GS and does not qualify for this thread


----------



## Johann23




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## koolpep

Titanium, ceramic bezel, leather strap instead of titanium bracelet for today.


----------



## journeyforce

While not a Grand Seiko, it is made in the same factory as some of them

Seiko Astron 8X that I got at a Pawn Shop on the 15th of Feb

It wear very well on the wrist as it is Ti and Ceramic


----------



## whineboy

Forgive me fellow Grand Seiko fans, for I have sinned. My first atomic quartz - I'm no longer "All Mechanical, All The Time". I'm really loving it, though.


----------



## journeyforce

whineboy said:


> Forgive me fellow Grand Seiko fans, for I have sinned. My first atomic quartz - I'm no longer "All Mechanical, All The Time". I'm really loving it, though.


There is nothing wrong about an Oceanus

I just bought a Oceanus last week and I expect it some time this week. It is a Solar/GPS/Atomic watch. I am interested to see how big this is on my wrist with a 6 band radio for the atomic clocks and also GPS all in the name of perfect time keeping. Plus unlike the Astron of the same year (2014) this one does the daylight saving time thing automatically. All in a titanium case that has been Zaratsu polished (rumor has it that the case is made and polished in a GS factory also

Seller pic of the Oceanus


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## whineboy

journeyforce said:


> There is nothing wrong about an Oceanus
> 
> I just bought a Oceanus last week and I expect it some time this week. It is a Solar/GPS/Atomic watch. I am interested to see how big this is on my wrist with a 6 band radio for the atomic clocks and also GPS all in the name of perfect time keeping. Plus unlike the Astron of the same year (2014) this one does the daylight saving time thing automatically. All in a titanium case that has been Zaratsu polished (rumor has it that the case is made and polished in a GS factory also
> 
> Seller pic of the Oceanus


journeyforce, I'm loving the Oceanus, but the Zaratsu polishing is minimal, no crisp edges, no mirror-flat surfaces. Which is what I expected, no-one in their right mind would think a $500 watch could have the impeccable finishing of a $2K+ model. I think this is probably where Seiko lets aspiring Zaratsu craftsmen/women start their careers.

The brushed finish on the bracelet is also rough. Much coarser than the brushing on my two GS bracelets. Again, I'm fine with that, it's what I expected. I'm a believer in not getting what I didn't pay for.

The perfectly aligned second hand is impressing me to no end.


----------



## iddaka

Came up on rotation after a long time!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Widee1995

These watches are cool and sytylist


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

Longines Legend Diver


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Enoran

Campanola Cosmosign


----------



## seadragonpisces

Tudor 79220N


----------



## Mr.Jones82

whineboy said:


> journeyforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong about an Oceanus
> 
> I just bought a Oceanus last week and I expect it some time this week. It is a Solar/GPS/Atomic watch. I am interested to see how big this is on my wrist with a 6 band radio for the atomic clocks and also GPS all in the name of perfect time keeping. Plus unlike the Astron of the same year (2014) this one does the daylight saving time thing automatically. All in a titanium case that has been Zaratsu polished (rumor has it that the case is made and polished in a GS factory also
> 
> Seller pic of the Oceanus
> 
> 
> 
> journeyforce, I'm loving the Oceanus, but the Zaratsu polishing is minimal, no crisp edges, no mirror-flat surfaces. Which is what I expected, no-one in their right mind would think a $500 watch could have the impeccable finishing of a $2K+ model. I think this is probably where Seiko lets aspiring Zaratsu craftsmen/women start their careers.
> 
> The brushed finish on the bracelet is also rough. Much coarser than the brushing on my two GS bracelets. Again, I'm fine with that, it's what I expected. I'm a believer in not getting what I didn't pay for.
> 
> The perfectly aligned second hand is impressing me to no end.
Click to expand...

Congrats! I regret letting mine go actually, but it just wasn't getting wrist time compared with the 9f GS company it was keeping. For less than 500, I think the finish is incredible and I like the lines and angles on the case. I find it to be one of the more interesting sub $500 cases I have seen (Sumos are up there back when they were sub 500). As for the indices...never quite came to terms with them.
Anyway, obligatory non-GS pic.


----------



## journeyforce

Still wearing the GPS Oceanus


----------



## PRabbit

Wearing my new Omega AT 41. Loving it so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko


----------



## JPa

Vintage ks


----------



## Iportteu

Seiko spb077


----------



## PRabbit

Felt a little speedy today trying to get to the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb




----------



## Gerry.GEG

*A watch that I owned...*

15 years ago, always regretted selling but reacquired recently in a black dial instead of blue.

This watch was very underrated and is far nicer than it was given credit for.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

ocieb said:


> View attachment 14900489


Ooooooooh!


----------



## journeyforce

First I wore my Oceanus and then i wore this new G-Shock Gravitymaster GPS watch i just bought


----------



## Sparrowhawk

ocieb said:


> View attachment 14900489


Looks good on you as well. It's a good size for your wrist.

I definitely prefer it on the bracelet.


----------



## StiffFingers

SBGJ231 today for me


----------



## SamRHughes

The CTQ57-0934, a great sports watch.


----------



## yourwatch617

Nothing


----------



## phsiao08

Speedy ck2915 reissue


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## StiffFingers

Wearing my good old Speedy Moonphase today


----------



## PRabbit

Needed something heavy duty while I sit at a desk all day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Fugu Tuesday!


----------



## PRabbit

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booker2020

Seiko chronograph beater an ex-girlfriend got for me about ten years ago. Finally replaced the battery after having it sit untouched for... nine years?? Unfortunately the soft squishy mineral crystal has a scratch right down her middle, not sure if that can be polished out. Gonna sell it on eBay or here (once I get those 100 posts haha).


----------



## Heljestrand

1980 Seiko Diver


----------



## PRabbit

Flying today so what else to wear but the Laco?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Timex x Huckberry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Today and all of this week and last .....


----------



## booker2020

To clarify, the scratch is down the middle of the watch, not the ex girlfriend.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Seiko Ananta Spring Drive GMT.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy

whineboy said:


> Forgive me fellow Grand Seiko fans, for I have sinned. My first atomic quartz - I'm no longer "All Mechanical, All The Time". I'm really loving it, though.


Just a quick followup after almost a month of ownership.

This watch exceeds every expectation I had. Precise, good-looking, easy to set, comfortable. Casio really hit the ball out of the park with this model. I found adjusting the bracelet with the pins and collars to be easy, easier than adjusting my other bracelets, which all use screws.

When I say accurate I'm speaking of the watch running off its internal oscillator, I'm not able to get the atomic clock signal at night. I have tried the Clock Sync IOS app, which work fine. The watch is about +1 after a month without synching, I think that's amazing for a non-HAQ timepiece.

It was fun to watch the Oceanus change the date following Leap Day. I might stay up late tonight to watch it jump ahead for Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## samael_6978

whineboy said:


> Just a quick followup after almost a month of ownership.
> 
> This watch exceeds every expectation I had. Precise, good-looking, easy to set, comfortable. Casio really hit the ball out of the park with this model. I found adjusting the bracelet with the pins and collars to be easy, easier than adjusting my other bracelets, which all use screws.
> 
> When I say accurate I'm speaking of the watch running off its internal oscillator, I'm not able to get the atomic clock signal at night. I have tried the Clock Sync IOS app, which work fine. The watch is about +1 after a month without synching, I think that's amazing for a non-HAQ timepiece.
> 
> It was fun to watch the Oceanus change the date following Leap Day. I might stay up late tonight to watch it jump ahead for Daylight Savings Time.
> 
> View attachment 14933213


I think DST setting is dependent on having the watch sync at night.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

If I'm not wearing my HS spring diver on rubber there's a very high chance I'm wearing this.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## whineboy

samael_6978 said:


> I think DST setting is dependent on having the watch sync at night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


At 2AM EST it jumped ahead to 3AM EDT without having synced for nearly a month. Go Casio!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

whineboy said:


> At 2AM EST it jumped ahead to 3AM EDT without having synced for nearly a month. Go Casio!


I'm impressed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchCollector01

Because GS refuses to make diver that's under 44mm 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johann23

Today's...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

A tough watch for tough times. I find it comforting, somehow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wore the Aquis to work and now the Marathon for cocktail time.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Muhle-Glashutte Seebatallion GMT


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## beanerds

New Green Aragon today , did I mention its ' Green ' ? 
The dial is very nice .

Beanerds.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## Jezza

SMP 8800


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## machlo




----------



## franco60

JLC Polaris Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing

Marathon TSAR, built like a tank.


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Fairly pedestrian these days I know but, this was a grail watch that I've always wanted since I was a young lad. I will be passing it down to one of my sons. Sure wish my dad could've done the same thing for me.


----------



## Heljestrand

Binge wearing this survivor


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jgdill




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarRox

Mine today.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennychewy2000

My beater


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennethwashere




----------



## schumacher62

NOS 1979 viscount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

Tudor Blackbay GMT


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Shields99

Hello dayandnight,

Could you please tell me what that watch is? That is a stunning piece. 

Thanks


----------



## tim07

.


----------



## dayandnight

Shields99 said:


> Hello dayandnight,
> 
> Could you please tell me what that watch is? That is a stunning piece.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Shields99,

It is an Orange Sigma Halios Seaforth, a microbrand watch. You can browse the forums for other configurations of the seaforth series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## jgdill




----------



## slow_mo

Here's another Halios Seaforth... reminding myself of the date!


----------



## Henry Horology

G shock gmwb5000 perfect for the hand washing pandemic


----------



## Fantasio

I have one thing against Halios, their watches are so darn hard to get. :-d I'd probably have Seaforth GMT, if they wouldn't have sold out within minutes.

That sky blue dial and matching date wheel is awesome. 



slow_mo said:


> Here's another Halios Seaforth... reminding myself of the date!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fantasio

Doxas have started to attract me, been really thinking lately about Sub300 Professional or Searambler. Haven't pulled the trigger though, because I think it would overlap with my Blue Lagoon Turtle.

How would you rate the BOR-bracelet? It look fantastic.



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15038337


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## jacobo

Only until the GS sirens call me back in the next hour or so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

jacobo said:


> View attachment 15041519
> 
> Only until the GS sirens call me back in the next hour or so
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah a Poor Man's Watch Forum watch. A true shame what happened to the PMWF founder Reto.


----------



## machlo




----------



## curvexguy




----------



## bobs100

SARB035...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## distinguish1906

Distinguished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

It's been a long time I haven't put on this lovely Alpinist.


----------



## sticky

The Sun is shining fit to bust today so me and the Sub decided to cut the grass.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobo

journeyforce said:


> Ah a Poor Man's Watch Forum watch. A true shame what happened to the PMWF founder Reto.


PMWF was the first watch community I joined and met a lot of great people. I learned so much in that forum and Reto. A true shame is right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Kennychewy2000

Seiko SAEA005 spring drive gmt









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Kennychewy2000 said:


> Seiko SAEA005 spring drive gmt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looks like my Ananta.

Wonder why it's not branded as one.


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Seiko sans Grand


----------



## labcoatguy

A humble SKX171 (note the applied markers that differentiate the 171 from the otherwise identical 007). Gotta keep that 7S26 movement wound up with its lack of handwinding. Some of the eagle eyed among you will notice that this one has a 007 bezel with insert rather than the 171's original all-metal bezel.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennychewy2000

Sparrowhawk said:


> Looks like my Ananta.
> 
> Wonder why it's not branded as one.


This is only sold officially in Japan. Black dial with stainless steel bracelet and no Ananta script.

All international versions of the black di come with the Ananta script and leather strap.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zc796

whineboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice piece! Never saw a lord marvel with black dial before.


----------



## zc796

When I dont wear GS, I wear a vintage GS.


----------



## labcoatguy

It's Speedy Tuesday


----------



## journeyforce

Seiko Astron

(shown here when i was at the pawn shop back in Feb when I bought it)

I use the Astron as one of my go to watches. I don't have to touch anything on it


----------



## whineboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep




----------



## labcoatguy

My only quartz, digital, or Citizen watch.


----------



## MHe225

Today (technically, it was yesterday, but as I can't sleep, I'm still on Friday time):


----------



## slow_mo

A not so common brand


----------



## journeyforce

I am wearing my 1930's Hamilton for a few more minutes until i go to sleep


----------



## erekose

Tudor 76200 Date-day Prince.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

FC


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep




----------



## whineboy

I like this as much as my GSs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## Imagestreet

Sinn 104 Sa on a vintage Highley strap from WatchGecko


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rokman

This for the weekend









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## labcoatguy




----------



## R3Dprius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## T1meout

G-Shock


----------



## jwellemeyer

Loving this watch ever since I got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomalf123

jwellemeyer said:


> Loving this watch ever since I got it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I ask your wrist size? I bought a Doxa 200 but it's a little small for me. I was considering the 300 but it looks very large. 
Tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwellemeyer

tomalf123 said:


> Can I ask your wrist size? I bought a Doxa 200 but it's a little small for me. I was considering the 300 but it looks very large.
> Tom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist size is right at 7". I thought the same thing when I saw pics, but when I got it I thought it felt much smaller (to my satisfaction).

The 50th Anniversary 300 reissue (pictured) wears small from what I understand. The 300Ts are a bit more hefty. There is a thread in the DOXA forum that compares the 300 v 300T. Worth the read.

I also have a Sub 300T Poseidon Divingstar. It is much heftier, taller, and has a bigger dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomalf123

jwellemeyer said:


> My wrist size is right at 7". I thought the same thing when I saw pics, but when I got it I thought it felt much smaller (to my satisfaction).
> 
> The 50th Anniversary 300 reissue (pictured) wears small from what I understand. The 300Ts are a bit more hefty. There is a thread in the DOXA forum that compares the 300 v 300T. Worth the read.
> 
> I also have a Sub 300T Poseidon Divingstar. It is much heftier, taller, and has a bigger dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great info. Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Middle East Market Fortis


----------



## Supero100x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RegularStormy

Pic from this morning


----------



## koolpep




----------



## T1meout

DateJust.


----------



## temjiin

I actually took this last month but the date works out.


----------



## Imagestreet

Omega Seamaster 2264.50 bought last week as a summer beater watch


----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## Trog

1675


----------



## franco60

Aqua Terra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Sinn356


----------



## msd3011

slow_mo said:


> Sinn356


Nice watch hanger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Lovely Friday to everyone. OSM300 on a Staib mesh.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

T1meout said:


> DateJust.


i'm zero of a rolex fan. and i abhor two toned watches. thank you for opening my eyes some. an extraordinarily handsome watch, this is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## journeyforce

vsh said:


> View attachment 15190993


Nice watch. I don't see it on the Seiko USA webpage anymore (only the black dial and the gold and a white dial) so I wonder if it is now discontinued?


----------



## journeyforce

Fortis Al- Tayer


----------



## vsh

journeyforce said:


> Nice watch. I don't see it on the Seiko USA webpage anymore (only the black dial and the gold and a white dial) so I wonder if it is now discontinued?


No there are 2020 models, they changed the lettering on the dial and some other small stuff.

Here's a comparison:


----------



## schumacher62

Timex TX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## distinguish1906

vsh said:


> View attachment 15190993


Nice timepiece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## distinguish1906

journeyforce said:


> Fortis Al- Tayer


Unique looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## distinguish1906

schumacher62 said:


> Timex TX
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Timex? Wow. Sweet looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bobo90

Needed some light tonight

Instagram: b_marco


----------



## navjing0614

Almost forgot about this beauty. On Barton rubber.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckyb

navjing0614 said:


> Almost forgot about this beauty. On Barton rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That is indeed a beautiful watch!


----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Speedy pro Italia today


----------



## Watch19




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenomeno




----------



## navjing0614

Watch at work. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

The Brian May on a Jack Foster strap









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trog

Anon back in rotation.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## koolpep




----------



## schumacher62

66 Viscount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Waiting for the weekend!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bobo90

Mini turtle


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

C ward sapphire today 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blfan

The Citizen Chronomaster AQ4020-54Y


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## S.D.A.B.




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fantasio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next

Aqua Terra


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Gravyboat6969

My Omega AT bought here!


----------



## navjing0614

My other favorite. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1




----------



## RLSL

Seiko Presage Irish Coffee
Sold off shortly to fund for a GS.


----------



## whineboy

So, skimming through this thread on Tapatalk, it looks like the double post bug has evolved into the double image post. ¡Caramba!


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad

CW Ombre.V1


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MHe225

Photo was taken before the weekend, but still wearing the same:


----------



## obomomomo

Ultra casual today.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cwik

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## navjing0614

My GADA. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Asphaltman




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## packard56

I have a Grand Seiko SBGA 283 Spring Drive, among other watches, though the Spring Drive is a favorite. Today I am wearing this:
View attachment 15344260


----------



## journeyforce

I am wearing a 2018 Speedmaster. I wore this today on my trip to the moon......err.....trip through the Roy Rogers drive thru for lunch.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

nigel cabourn referee watch


----------



## CFK-OB

GP Laureato


----------



## matthew P

Owned this for years but never spent much time on wrist off its black strap.... which feels too dressy most of the time

This brown is working for me these days. 
Watch may stay in the collection after all. 









•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## S.D.A.B.




----------



## labcoatguy

Cartier Santos


----------



## which watch next

Omega AT


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Non-GS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neilwatch

T1meout said:


> Okay, lets get this puppy rolling.
> Flaunt them if you've got them.
> I'll start:


Fortis cosmonaut chronograph


----------



## navjing0614

Oldie but goodie.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Pongster




----------



## which watch next

LLD


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy

Feeling toolish.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Have been wearing this these few days.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## which watch next

Ball Night Train pilot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Pongster

Memorigin (Harmony of Phoenix and Dragon)


----------



## lewk68

Not exactly a skx


----------



## cwik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## WengerTodd

T1meout said:


> Okay, lets get this puppy rolling.
> Flaunt them if you've got them.
> I'll start:


VERY nice watch... love it!

Honestly, all the watches in this thread, I almost feel dirty, like I'm looking at **** or something.

Also... NETHERLANDS! My dad is Dutch, still has a seriously thick Dutch accent even after being in the US for almost 60 years. Also... stroopwafels and muisjes sprinkles! My dad makes a ricestaffle for me every year on my birthday.

(I apologize in advance, I just had a Gin & Tonic and it hit me much more quickly than I anticipated)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

You know how Bart Simpson watches Itchy & Scratchy? Well may I introduce scratchy.


----------



## Watch19

36mm, <11mm thick. Something GS won't build.


----------



## kritameth

slow_mo said:


> Have been wearing this these few days.


Breitling ought to have you shoot for them, seriously, this is stunning beyond some of their press photos.


----------



## whineboy




----------



## kritameth

My long lost (in storage) Sinn 356. This time out I'm going to try my best to keep it on wrist for at least the next few weeks, wish me luck.


----------



## Seddyspaghetti

Royal oak


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth

Another day with the Sinn 356.


----------



## Nikrnic

Vacheron Constantin Overseas 4500









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## HiggsBoson

This beauty, Omega Planet Ocean Ceramic, 39.5mm. Not a week old yet! In love with it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## kennethwashere




----------



## cshrcat

I will never be accused of being a watch snob! 😂


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## slow_mo

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Pongster




----------



## THE-FURY

CHNR on a espresso horween strap made by Combat Straps.


----------



## Watch19




----------



## slow_mo

kritameth said:


> Breitling ought to have you shoot for them, seriously, this is stunning beyond some of their press photos.


Thank you for your kinda words!


----------



## kritameth

THE-FURY said:


> CHNR on a espresso horween strap made by Combat Straps.
> 
> View attachment 15373700


Oh that's hot.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

meow!


----------



## zuckermania




----------



## Anthonius




----------



## matthew P

New strap for this vintage piece. ..... early 70's

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## whineboy

Just back from a regulation and seems to be running -1/d!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Anthonius




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kennethwashere




----------



## BLeistner

posted on wrong thread......sorry


----------



## cshrcat

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15382504


^^^That's literally the opposite of what this thread asks for.


----------



## BLeistner

cshrcat said:


> ^^^That's literally the opposite of what this thread asks for.


I am just realizing that now....LMFAO......oooooopsie-doodle......

My apologies to all........I will try to learn how to read by the end of this week.......


----------



## cshrcat

BLeistner said:


> I am just realizing that now....LMFAO......oooooopsie-doodle......
> 
> My apologies to all........I will try to learn how to read by the end of this week.......


That was a nice GS though!


----------



## BLeistner

cshrcat said:


> That was a nice GS though!


Thank you, good sir. She's been sidelined for a few months and just popped back into regular rotation...........rediscovery is always a wonderful thing.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## which watch next

Omega AT


----------



## HiggsBoson

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15381062


Whoa, that thing is a beast!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## swissra




----------



## Anthonius




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## BLeistner

cshrcat said:


> ^^^That's literally the opposite of what this thread asks for.


OK, pretty sure this should meet the guidelines...........be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## cshrcat

BLeistner said:


> OK, pretty sure this should meet the guidelines...........be well and enjoy your time!


There we go. 😄


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Icelatte

IWC Mark XI 1951


----------



## BLeistner

wrong post.........


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Did some heavy lifting today cleared out about 1000lbs of stuff in my basement I guess I channeled energy from Arnold Schwarzenegger while wearing the modern Arnie?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next

Longines LD no date


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

New Ti beater on ISOfrane..... super light and comfortable

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner

*Have a nice day!








*


----------



## matthew P

meant to drop this here earlier


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Gprog

Tudor won today over my SBGR071


----------



## BLeistner

Welcome to the Weekend!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cheverian

At least I'm keeping it in the family....


----------



## swissra




----------



## Imagestreet

Omega SMP Quartz on Marine Nationale NATO


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Brny11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Gogglespaesan




----------



## Gogglespaesan

my shark tooth watch


----------



## Gogglespaesan




----------



## Gogglespaesan

Changed to this, as I just received in the mail


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15417938


That's a nice Signalman, man. LOL. Enjoy your time!


----------



## sonyman99

Photo taken a few days ago but it's been on my wrist since


----------



## kritameth

A Seiko! 😂


----------



## cshrcat

Do you love the Railmaster? I wanted to buy one almost as much as I wanted my GS. Not sure whether I would go with the denim or the silver though.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth

Happy Friday. 2nd day with the GWF-1035 Frogman.


----------



## jhdscript

This afternoon *Fortis Classic Cosmonauts*
*







*


----------



## claybaybai

Santos 100 midsize ref 2878 (33 x 33mm) . 6.5" wrist


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Good Friday.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TransporterG




----------



## Tanker G1

Gogglespaesan said:


> View attachment 15416696


An extremely underrated watch with beautiful boxed sapphire crystal. Good pick.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth

Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start.











bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15422313


Another of my all-time favorites!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## T1meout

PAM.


----------



## BLeistner

winding down a lovely weekend.....hope yours was enjoyable as well


----------



## EighthFret

My daily wearer, original black bay fifty eight!


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sosa_dos

Trying out the new CW Super Compressor.









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cshrcat

sosa_dos said:


> Trying out the new CW Super Compressor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


That's a perfect match of colors!


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TransporterG




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Standby for a fight as the GBX-100 jostles for wrist time with the Daytona and the Sub.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CRW161

Posted elsewhere, but as it is so different from my other recent (GS) arrival, I thought it was worth putting on here as well.


----------



## sscob1




----------



## whineboy

A cousin:


----------



## sosa_dos

cshrcat said:


> That's a perfect match of colors!


Thank You so far I give it , a few flaws but for the price I can't complain.


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## sticky

Looks like the GBX-100 lost this one.


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azs.77

Daytona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## ShamelessGSFanboyIam




----------



## Watchman64

Some days I just want a carefree watch on the wrist. No worries of scratches or contact with magnet.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Although not Grand, still a Seiko


----------



## matthew P

Orange sun reflection through the smoky haze covering California. 









•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## fkristan




----------



## beanerds

Ingersoll Automatic a nice watch .









Beanerds .


----------



## fkristan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## jaycwb

Sunny day in Paris, so let's put some colors ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner

Taking in the last ticks of summertime.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## omeglycine

BLeistner said:


> Taking in the last ticks of summertime.....be well and enjoy your time!
> 
> View attachment 15458428
> View attachment 15458430


Had the black dial, automatic version of that watch many years ago. Fantastic watch, and great pics.


----------



## BLeistner

omeglycine said:


> Had the black dial, automatic version of that watch many years ago. Fantastic watch, and great pics.


Thanks. I am really enjoying my time with this one as well.


----------



## matthew P

Beach day..... GS diver is still on the shop ( coming up on theee months ) , explorer filling in nicely.









•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Otaku29

SLA017 - reissue of the 62MAS. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Any square fans?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cwik

kritameth said:


> Any square fans?
> View attachment 15460887


It's hip to be square


----------



## kritameth

cwik said:


> It's hip to be square
> View attachment 15461955


----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TransporterG

42mm PAM 184 on Cordovan


----------



## BLeistner

Looking for the Zen state of mind.....welcome to the weekend. I hope it finds you well. Enjoy your time!


----------



## lwustenb




----------



## cigamodnalro

BLeistner said:


> Looking for the Zen state of mind.....welcome to the weekend. I hope it finds you well. Enjoy your time!
> View attachment 15468708


76200?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

cigamodnalro said:


> 76200?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct.


----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011

TransporterG said:


> 42mm PAM 184 on Cordovan
> View attachment 15465486


NICE, I want me one of dem!!


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cigamodnalro

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15473199


Looks good on the rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## BLeistner

Closing out September and ushering in Rock-tober with the DS30.....breathe deep and enjoy your time!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## cwik




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cigamodnalro

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15479505


Fagliano strap? Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Johann23

I'm wearing a GS today. That's the non-GS I'm wearing today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## sticky

Bit out of order but after only 12 months of ownership the AD said that I could have the papers for my Sub if I brought some I.D. And the watch in. never needing a deal of prompting to wear the Sub here it is with all its dust spots.


----------



## lewk68




----------



## beanerds

Turtle , PADI on Strapcode ' Oyster ' man I love this watch !!









Beanerds .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## drhr

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15483988


Very nice, what's the lug2lug measurement? . . . I'm awaiting word from Longines on the lug2lug on the new French Military Nationale coming out soon, hope it'll be wearable on my wrist


----------



## bigclive2011

drhr said:


> Very nice, what's the lug2lug measurement? . . . I'm awaiting word from Longines on the lug2lug on the new French Military Nationale coming out soon, hope it'll be wearable on my wrist


Not sure in mils but very wearable on my 7.5" wrist, very thin case and second only to my Snowflake in the dial beauty contest.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bombaywalla

now that i am a GS owner i feel i can post in this thread.  Today it's the Mk2 homage to the venerable Seamaster 300


----------



## TransporterG

Put the PAM184 on Black Stingray today.


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Sparrowhawk

Nice Ophion, thanks for sharing.

Their other model is on my to get list.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## schumacher62

timex x beams collab


----------



## matthew P

schumacher62 said:


> timex x beams collab


Does it run backwards as well?

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## schumacher62

matthew P said:


> Does it run backwards as well?
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


fair question. not yet!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## beanerds

CCCP , Officers watch .









Beanerds .


----------



## beanerds

schumacher62 said:


> timex x beams collab


Gotta love a Timex .









Beanerds


----------



## Fumy

Casio Protrek PRX-7000


----------



## Tekkamaki

Citizen Signature Grand Classic.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad

Fresh from a routine maintenance.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fumy

My Oceanus, blue and gold combination looks very nice.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bombaywalla




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## dealta66

Just my beater DH until I get my SBGA415 tomorrow morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## drhr




----------



## Watchman64

Non GS but birth from same GS maternity ward. Just not the first class ward. 8L35 is workhorse caliber, always the same consistency. 









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Imagestreet




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## SolarPower

Today is my wrist's best friend for years - SBTM159


----------



## obomomomo

SLA017


----------



## SinCity

B&R Bellytanker Bronze on a 1mm too small a/m black and red rally strap (a correct size gator with gold stitching inbound).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

Today's lunch table shot










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## beanerds

beanerds said:


> CCCP , Officers watch .
> View attachment 15505272
> 
> 
> Beanerds .


Just realised the sweet blue sunburst ,,, and yes I am wearing this beauty again ,


----------



## beanerds

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15523067


Sweet ,,







staunch watches . !.
Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds

GS are awesome ! ,,, but ,,, no ,, Onion's 
Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds

My German has an Onion ! .









Beanerds


----------



## SolarPower

TOG time


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Seikorookie

Haven't worn this in a while. It is a nice watch.....


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## denmanproject

This one is glued to my wrist lately


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SinCity

Zenith A384 Revival on the ladder bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Had some rough stuff to do today so I dug the F91W out and pressed that into use.


----------



## kritameth

Has some GS DNA inside.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jenik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword


----------



## roadcykler

Got a great deal on this. It has a thermometer and compass along with the usual alarms, time zones, etc and I couldn't pass it up. (not my picture).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## yokied




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## beanerds

Need to reset all my other watches ,,, it's the awesome Astron ! .

Beanerds.


----------



## statuswan

Only 46 years old!









Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower

Today this old one with cracked glass  Used to daily it for years..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## beanerds

statuswan said:


> Only 46 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


Only 46 years ,, still a virgin an still + 2 seconds a day . After market bracelet she has now that suits her well . The origonal Leather I still have , tatty yes but still strong .







They knew how to build them in the early 70's .

Beanerds


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch19

Unlike GS, a diver that fits!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TransporterG

Heuer 980.007 owned for 40 years, the 1980 Lake Placid Olympics, where Heuer was the official timekeeper. Survived mountains, rain forests, cities, scuba diving, scorpion sting, border agents, carjacking, and even stolen a time or two.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CRW161




----------



## CanuckRS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## imxjustin

Seiko SPB149


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## machlo




----------



## franco60

Zenith A384 Revival









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Seikorookie

I just got this on Wednesday and I'm honeymooning big time.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Continuing the IWC vibe, but it is not


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CanuckRS

Timex Marlin 34mm re-issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransporterG

A new favorite. Seagull 1962 Plan B Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## whineboy

In honor of Damasko's new A26 movement that debuted today.


----------



## Seikorookie

I started the day with this and then switched to my SBGA231


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Seikorookie




----------



## Ulsterman1547

T1meout said:


> Okay, lets get this puppy rolling.
> Flaunt them if you've got them.
> I'll start:


Sarb 035


T1meout said:


> Okay, lets get this puppy rolling.
> Flaunt them if you've got them.
> I'll start:


Sarb035 on a Crown & Buckle Habitue black strap.


----------



## Ulsterman1547

T1meout said:


> Okay, lets get this puppy rolling.
> Flaunt them if you've got them.
> I'll start:


Whoops, pic would help:


T1meout said:


> Okay, lets get this puppy rolling.
> Flaunt them if you've got them.
> I'll start:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Seikorookie

Back to this:


----------



## gshock626

Presage Hojicha


----------



## Brevet




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yokied

What I've given up on Seiko (any division) ever issuing: a worthy, modern explorer. 40-20-12-30bar, sapphire, full titanium (monocoque case), <100grams sized, easy-adjusting clasp, quartz accuracy (eco drive). Admittedly a quirky dial but I dig it.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

Blue Spark SCVS013


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CanuckRS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds

Alpinist .


----------



## Seikorookie

This. I've had it for 2 weeks now. This is an amazing watch.


----------



## kritameth

GMW-B5000TB.


----------



## slow_mo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Seikorookie

Still this:


----------



## gshock626

SARB035


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy

AzHadEnuf said:


>


Non-GS???

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## AzHadEnuf

whineboy said:


> Non-GS???
> 
> Having a great time.
> whineboy


Whoops, wrong tread.


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Rocking my Omega.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Asphaltman

U50


----------



## iddaka

Something that competes equally for wrist time with the GS


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BryanUsrey1

New Watch Gecko band arrived for the Tissot. Finally, it's on the wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oliver37

Here we go


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Seikorookie

Seiko SNR033


----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CRW161

I'm on my 3rd change of watch for the day, and right this moment, it's the recently acquired Tudor 1926


----------



## slow_mo

Breitling SOH 57  for Christmas Eve!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## massimax

shot taken yesterday, but still wearing today... I just love my Overseas  it's the piece I wear the most


----------



## smilton

Competes for wrist time with my SBGJ237


----------



## kritameth




----------



## gshock626

SARB035 on SCVS001/003 bracelet


----------



## Seikorookie




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Wilfried84




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Clive, was expecting to see the PAM and that OP caught me off guard a bit.


----------



## GSNewbie

Until the new year something else from Switzerland😉


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BryanUsrey1

GS is getting a much needed break for this new boy. Just arrived today.


----------



## GNL1977

Steinhart Ocean GMT:


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Trog




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## darklight111




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## ic3burn

Tudor bb58

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Asphaltman

...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Barbababa




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## jkpa




----------



## 11tybillion




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## kritameth

The GS might have to hibernate for a while.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kritameth said:


> The GS might have to hibernate for a while.
> View attachment 15636657


Damn @kritameth is that that Hodinkee collaboration that recently came out?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Damn @kritameth is that that Hodinkee collaboration that recently came out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


It is, just arrived yesterday but I'm already over the moon with it.


----------



## SolarPower

kritameth said:


> The GS might have to hibernate for a while.
> View attachment 15636657


Home! Congrats!


----------



## SolarPower

Surviving 2nd day in a row :--)


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Seikorookie




----------



## burdy

gshock626 said:


> 1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


That's so awesome. If you ever want to part with it, let me know first!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Damasko Si









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

All week:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


----------



## gshock626

Presage Cocktail Hojicha SARY183/SRPF43


----------



## matthew P

gshock626 said:


> 1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


That's fantastic and so clean with out the date...... 35 or 36mm?

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## smilton

Zenith Stratos Rainbow Flyback on Hirsch Viscount strap.


----------



## gshock626

Thanks!. It's just under 35mm.



matthew P said:


> That's fantastic and so clean with out the date...... 35 or 36mm?
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-703


----------



## schumacher62

my 1980 HS graduation watch.


----------



## whineboy

Was running +25 s/d despite demagnetizations. Just regulated it myself to +1, despite my shaky hands. The ETA 7001 regulator arm is darn sensitive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Asphaltman

UX


----------



## DJ_Masse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Almost everyday.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Quagmire

Reservoir GT Tour Carbon


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Tudor today.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Enjoying my Submariner.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

enjoying my west-german timex


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## gshock626

This Seiko 5 SRPE57


----------



## Tekkamaki

Don't be jealous!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heavyweather

Not a GS technically... it's the Seikomatic precursor to the 62GS! Functionally identical except for the dial printing. Damn do I ever love it.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster

GP today instead of GS


----------



## pfern10

Just my favourite Gevril Tribeca R005 #Beautiful#Gevril#Vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Imagestreet




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Fumy




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Something from Seiko lol









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15666752


You're a Blancpain man aren't you @kritameth

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Something from Seiko lol
> View attachment 15667700
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk





Cowboy Bebop said:


> You're a Blancpain man aren't you @kritameth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


May as well have been a coin toss between that and the SLA039.  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## matthew P




----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

Wearing my Seiko Lord Marvel 36000 from 1969 today.
In it is the first ever high-beat caliber produced by Seiko!


----------



## ic3burn

Seiko Alpinist









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## subscribe.mi




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fumy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CRW161




----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69 on a ZULUDIVER tropic


----------



## CydeWeys

I don't have a non-GS worth wearing (other than a smartwatch), _but_, I will say that Nomos has some stuff that looks neat.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yokied




----------



## gshock626

The  is back!


----------



## CRW161

A Breitling day today


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Wearing this again today but photo is from earlier this week.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Gprog




----------



## whineboy

gshock626 said:


> The  is back!


You have great photo skills. And a great King Seiko!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## gshock626

whineboy said:


> You have great photo skills. And a great King Seiko!


Appreciate it!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

Love the Sunday red on black day wheel


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## kritameth

"Come on in, the water's fine!"


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ArcticCoastie

Today I'm wearing my first "luxury" watch: A 2003 Breitling A13340 SuperOcean Chrono.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy




----------



## gshock626

SARB035


----------



## metal




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## gshock626

SARB027


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## CanuckRS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

Time for my *Breitling Aerospace Repetition Minutes*


----------



## deepsea03

Speedmaster on B&R strap


----------



## jkpa

New Casio


----------



## darklight111




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*ZRC Grands Fonds Spirit*


----------



## Gprog




----------



## swissra




----------



## Glon Musk

GS everyday, just a different "GS" today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport 42


----------



## Glon Musk

Still a GS


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## whineboy

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 15719183


Love the watch, even if it's not a 'non-GS'


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## schn3ll

Casioak is a great beater watch.


----------



## SpringDriven

Today is my 18th wedding anniversary, so I am wearing the watch my wife gave to me as a wedding gift. My SMK001J, with strap endlinks from the SMK003J. The SMK001J is the Asia model code of the 1999 limited release SBWA001, the first Spring Drive. My wife got it for me from an overseas AD, Midpoint Time Co. Warranty card stamped 10 Dec 2002. The watch serial number is 020027, which if it follows the rules as I understand them means the watch was made in February of 2000. The hang tag says it is SMK001J1. The box is a nice wooden box.

I know the SBWA001 was a limited edition, and I have seen the boxes they sold in with a small tag indicating the number out of number. I don't know how many of the Asian region SMK001J were made, perhaps a similar number?

At the Basel release of the watch in 1998 it was shown with a strap variant and I knew that it was a watch I must have. I have never seen the strap variant available for sale. When I received the watch from my wife I made many inquiries to Seiko to purchase the endlinks from the strap model so that I could wear mine on a strap. SEIKO Japan was at first, "we don't sell parts direct to the public" but I informed them that I have gone through all my local Seiko dealers for the part and that the model advertised at Basel 1998 did not exist in their database, so Seiko Japan was my final resort.

They understood my request finally and said they will sell me what I needed and gave me a price which a paid and I waited. It was interesting because I received in the mail a nice leather strap and deployant buckle. But no endlinks. I reached back out to Seiko Japan with a new set of photos thanking them but that I needed the endlinks. They once again said that they understood and would take care of me. I don't remember the wait time, it was four or six months, but I finally received the endlinks you see on the watch today, this was in 2003 if I remember correctly.

Enjoy!















Attached is an image from a Seiko Asia region catalog from 2000.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Wore one of my G-Shock Frogman today...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Wore one of my G-Shock Frogman today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I love the ARR, it looks amazing on your wrist!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Tekkamaki

Good evening comrades!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## darklight111




----------



## gshock626

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## matthew P

Been wearing the diver all weekend...... back to some Exp time










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## kritameth

Brother from another mother.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Diveboy1964

Time factors Dreadnought









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

It's Monday, all I need is great coffee and a great watch


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## deepsea03

Fresh Omega Service


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kritameth said:


> I love the ARR, it looks amazing on your wrist!


Thank you for your kind words @kritameth I have a large wrist so a big watch like this makes it look like an average wrist size lol...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Thank you for your kind words @kritameth I have a large wrist so a big watch like this makes it look like an average wrist size lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Makes mine looks like chopstick! 😂😂


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kritameth said:


> Makes mine looks like chopstick!
> View attachment 15728360


This looks even smaller for me lookie...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This looks even smaller for me lookie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## kritameth




----------



## jhdscript

*Luminox Navy Seal* for today


----------



## gshock626




----------



## drhr

This since it's just in today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SpringDriven

Rolex 116200, concentric rings dial on Crown & Buckle chevron strap.


----------



## gshock626

SRPE57 on Zuludiver tropic


----------



## franco60

Zenith A384 Revival









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

bb58









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

216570 on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The latest CasiOak.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626




----------



## JLittle




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## ic3burn

still bb58









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Always a joy to wear.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## swissra




----------



## fkristan




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## jamztio




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jhdscript

*Longines HydroConquest Chrono*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## whineboy

Fell off the GS wagon today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpringDriven

I carry a pocketwatch pretty much everyday, as it represents who I am and where my passion in watches came from, my Grandfather showing me an American railroad grade pocketwatch at a very young age, it left a considerable impression on me. I recently earned this pocketwatch back in November, a true grail piece for me.


----------



## SpringDriven

whineboy said:


> Fell off the GS wagon today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need a Stowa... Nice watch.


----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## soufiane

Blue day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fumy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Watch19




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Fumy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Smurf94

Tudor Black Bay 58 today, but it'll be my GS 4 Seasons Spring Edition tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Snap


----------



## deepsea03

I appreciate how the crystal interacts with the light and dial


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

CoCo, the neighbor's dog and an evening switch to the EXP1


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## gshock626




----------



## CanuckRS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15765882


Is that your new fave??


----------



## kritameth

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that your new fave??


You're asking a dad to pick his favorite kid!

But yes, she's my favorite right now.


----------



## matthew P

Sport day










Titanium / quartz / Isofrane.

Perfect for beating and sweating

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## gshock626

KS 5626-7040 from '72


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TransporterG

Finally got back from service my UN GMT +/- Perpetual in WG.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## whineboy

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## darklight111




----------



## deepsea03

Region Championship in the pouring rain


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## matthew P

That speedy on canvas looks fantastic










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## gshock626

SARB027


----------



## Fumy




----------



## cybercat

2016 Master Control Date. 
Time flies ... - it'll be 5 years old tomorrow!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## deepsea03

Black Bay on DrunkArt Canvas[


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## labcoatguy

JLC Reverso Grand Taille


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mark2828

Omega Deville


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## whineboy

Small and simple.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15780256


Fancy selling me an unused BP 50 fav then? 😉


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## kritameth

bigclive2011 said:


> Fancy selling me an unused BP 50 fav then? 😉


 Look what you did, now I can't stop thinking about wearing it.


----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> Look what you did, now I can't stop thinking about wearing it.


So is that a no then?


----------



## kritameth

bigclive2011 said:


> So is that a no then?


No, still have unfinished business with them!


----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> No, still have unfinished business with them!


I'll ask you again in another 10 days, you'll have an Orange Doxa as well by then ?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## The Dark Knight

Not Grand, but still a Seiko


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

Me too










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Tony Abbate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## SpringDriven

deepsea03 said:


>


What is the strap on that?

NM, figured it out!


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## JDCfour

About to strap this one on


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Today on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## cybercat




----------



## trameline

Ooooops Gone Wrong


----------



## munichblue




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

The rarely seen Isabella. 
Also, Japan Racing Speedy on Diaboliq


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ic3burn

half lume









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Not going to let a little rain keep me from my weekend pilgrimage to Home Depot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mark2828

Sometimes it's nice to go back to basics on occasions


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Damasko DB5


----------



## bigclive2011

Change up to the CW tonight.


----------



## MID

Let's say it's a different take on the pilot's watch.


----------



## das997




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## buggravy

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15799784


Wow, I love that. What variation of the BCPD is that?


----------



## ic3burn

OS GMT on new strap









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner

buggravy said:


> Wow, I love that. What variation of the BCPD is that?


ref. 7463b from mid 90's w/ gold rotor.....before the red rotor became their "thing".....I might be able to be persuaded to let her go........


----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## darklight111




----------



## matthew P

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Tokyowatchlovingfan

Taking my Tudor BB GMT on a weekend trip.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NotPennysBoat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Hope this little Timex will help to slake my GS thirst for a while.


----------



## davidevo

The watch that made me want a Quartz GS!! (Quartz Seamaster 120m)


----------



## Lumbo

The sbgx033 on a isofrane. 

Si or no?


----------



## davidevo

A si from me!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## buggravy

It's my weekend, so the dressed down Pointer Date comes out.


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## kangamatt

Can't seem to leave this SLGA001 at home for more than two days without putting it back on the wrist!
View attachment 15814659


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Imagestreet




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Tony Abbate

Glashutte Original SeaQ


----------



## Watch19

Original owner 4006. I've aquired a few other blue dialed watches since but this is still the bluest. Worn daily while playing a lot of Foosball from 1971 to 1988 so Diashock really works.
Still keeping good time and I still use it when I need a discrete alarm.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021. The basis for the first King Seiko.


----------



## vmgotit

My Breitling Chronomat! Vance.


----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## iddaka




----------



## buggravy

The watch that got me started wearing a watch again, and still my favorite grill timer.


----------



## fkristan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yoloki

My 9F is getting jealous of this one.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka

Going by abbreviation, this is also a GS 😀


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Wearing my Hamilton Panda today. Breaking in a new strap.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## jkpa




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Gprog




----------



## buggravy




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ic3burn

Next best thing(Japanese watch brand) beside GS. Might consider to part way with this if the price is right. Drop me a ping if interested, we can work out something.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

SDKA001


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Gprog




----------



## gshock626

SARB027


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## iddaka




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GSNewbie

Today not a GS, but a Seiko😎 -SLA37J1


----------



## obomomomo




----------



## BLeistner

Switched into this for the next week or so....enjoy your time!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## whineboy

Bad news lurking in the background, I loved that app.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## buggravy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cybercat




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Asphaltman

Sinn UX


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ic3burn

bb58









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JumpJ37

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy




----------



## LCCHOU




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ic3burn

..









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## franco60

IWC Ingeniuer Laureus Sport









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## fkristan

Red Sub for the day


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Badger18

My old led .


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## EB2429

Stowa Flieger


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## neonate




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## neonate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965

In keeping with the Seiko theme:


----------



## iddaka




----------



## sticky

Wore this on the 8th actually. I'd some furniture to "modify" (⚒) so the old F91W came out.


----------



## whineboy




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kulprit

Working from home today, so it's my "weekend watch."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

This is also a "GS"&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## neonate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Arainach




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

This little 1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neonate




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## buggravy




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GSNewbie

Today IWC IW390704😉
Nice Weekend.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## neonate




----------



## Arainach




----------



## websturr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## Arainach




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## munichblue




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## neatokino




----------



## Avidrider




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## gshock626

SBDC105 / SPB147


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## BLeistner

This one wrestled its way onto my wrist for the foreseeable future.......make the most of your week and enjoy your time!


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Heithel

Not a Grand Seiko


----------



## sticky

The GS 231 diver got ousted by the arrival of the new guy.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Pokiri

Loving the versatility of this


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Calmab

2 today....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokiri




----------



## Tickythebull

Millgauss









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Pokiri




----------



## DVR

NA : SeaQ


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Dug the little Casio out again because we had some loft boarding to do together. (Old photo alert)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## woodruffm




----------



## Pongster




----------



## DVR

School is out, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## slow_mo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SJE083/SDKA001


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neonate




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## jpisare

SLA025 today.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## mitch57




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## whineboy

After 18 days straight the Shunbun is off my wrist. This replaced it:










Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## neonate




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CanuckRS

124270









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## koolpep

Fifty Six


----------



## Mediocre

It _is_ the GS forum, so I did not stray too far


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## websturr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neonate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## Kulprit

Straight out of the drink. Water's chilly today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## fkristan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Good job I was wearing this today as it makes an ideal gardening watch. As you can see I've kept a bit of the garden on the watch. ?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Josh Lyman

I hope this is an appropriate question for the thread. My first luxury watch was a Speedy hesalite in 2014, my perfect daily wearer. My Snowflake is almost 2 weeks old (with some scuffs on the outer side of the bracelet from resting against tables 😭) and it's my perfect dress watch. I wish it didn't have a date window and visible power reserve but the face is iconic at this point.

There's space for 1 more watch in my collection, something with good water resist that I can wear during outdoor activities. I'd like a different brand so no-date Sub is the obvious grail, but I can't rationalize that kind of money on a watch I'll rarely wear, except any other dive watch is going to be a half measure. G-Shock might make sense but there are a million options and I don't know where to start. Thoughts?


----------



## kritameth

Josh Lyman said:


> I hope this is an appropriate question for the thread. My first luxury watch was a Speedy hesalite in 2014, my perfect daily wearer. My Snowflake is almost 2 weeks old (with some scuffs on the outer side of the bracelet from resting against tables 😭) and it's my perfect dress watch. I wish it didn't have a date window and visible power reserve but the face is iconic at this point.
> 
> There's space for 1 more watch in my collection, something with good water resist that I can wear during outdoor activities. I'd like a different brand so no-date Sub is the obvious grail, but I can't rationalize that kind of money on a watch I'll rarely wear, except any other dive watch is going to be a half measure. G-Shock might make sense but there are a million options and I don't know where to start. Thoughts?


Sub, Speedy, Snowflake, that'd be one superb trinity. If not a Sub I still think a diver would be perfect. Maybe a SMP, though, personally, the only other diver that's worthy of the 'grail' status _for me_ is the Blancpain FF. I'm inclined to believe if you got a Sub you'd be surprised how much you'll wear it. Of course, nothing wrong in the slightest going the G-Shock route, just beware that's a bottomless rabbit hole in and of itself. I'm a fan of square and Frogman, but there are many other great models, e.g. Rangeman, 6900, 2100, etc., I'd recommend heading over to the G-Shock forum. Good luck.


----------



## kritameth

@Josh Lyman, or perhaps a Damasko.


----------



## Paulus1974

New Seiko turtle diver. One week old, more accurate than I expected, gains about 7-8s per day. Very comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SARB027


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15949657


Great dial Pong 👍


----------



## Pongster

bigclive2011 said:


> Great dial Pong 👍


thanks clive  love me chocolates


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## neonate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## navjing0614

This.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Lab4Us

Formex Essence 43&#8230;


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy

My oldest 'real' watch.


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Brent L. Miller




----------



## Kulprit

The sun is bright but the water is chilly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 15960924


Nice watches, but you might want to re-read the title of the thread, ha ha. Which store?

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benson70




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Khaki Pilot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neonate




----------



## phasing

neonate said:


> View attachment 15965667


oh that's such a pretty texture on that dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## darklight111




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7130


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## bigclive2011

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 15968095


A very rare beasty on these forums!!

Thanks for posting, more please 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dragantt




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yoloki

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15968846


Very nice, great dial and a beautiful bracelet. Love it.


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Feeding the Eco-Drive some light today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## BLeistner

I'll be running the Omega for the next few days.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## whineboy

No need to worry about scratches with this one:










Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

Still with the SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

Tissot Chrono


----------



## chas58

'cause GS doesn't make a 40mm dive watch. 
(and the dial on this beats any non GS dial I have seen)


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

#WalmartSpecial


----------



## feelinchill




----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## fkristan




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## TransporterG




----------



## kritameth




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## gshock626

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## OCWW




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neonate




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## Niko




----------



## Losoboy




----------



## uncle6




----------



## neonate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch19




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SRPE69/SBSA059


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uncle6

What is missing in this picture? A Margarita and a lume pip at the bezel.


----------



## Yoloki

Red Star Solo one hand, manuel wind, domed crystal, domed dial and curved hand.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth




----------



## gshock626

SRPE57/SBSA047


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neonate




----------



## trameline

Back on the Custom Made Lizard Strap, imho it's just goes so well


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Niko




----------



## Scblacksunshine!

VC


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pbubsy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fkristan




----------



## websturr




----------



## fkristan




----------



## RedSilver

Wearing my old grail watch. Still makes me happy.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## koolpep

Zenith Defy 21 El Primero


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pbubsy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

SLA051J1


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr

Micro Monday Halios Seaforth


----------



## Brey17

Domed sapphire goodness on Micro Monday.


----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## fkristan




----------



## trameline

Tissot Seastar Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CRW161

It's a work day, so on goes my Rado


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Laco 55 x65mm 🤣


----------



## ndrs63

After a week with the snowflake on my wrist, the sub feels so heavy&#8230; but you have to give it to Rolex: they beat GS and everyone else when it comes to bracelet and clasp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner

This little beauty finally showed up on my doorstep the other day, so I am spending some QT getting acquainted. My first impressions of it are very positive.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001


----------



## websturr




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

This gigantic G Shock gets an outing today.


----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## Practical Orb




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## OCWW




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Not in the same league as my GS but a player all the same.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BrianBinFL

Terrible picture. I should have wiped it down first.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

This one.


----------



## catspispenguins

Swiss Italian PITA


----------



## Cedyan

I've just finished making this strap with Shonan leather for my lovely Smiths.


----------



## BLeistner

doin' time with this guy for a little while.....enjoy your time!


----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

Japanese winter dial vs outer space crystallization
Seriously cool dials on titanium watches - quite different price points though.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## koolpep




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## neonate




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## OCWW




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## highvista




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## sticky

Cheated a bit and nicked yesterday's photo but I'm still wearing the Seamaster.


----------



## trameline




----------



## BLeistner

Landed on this one for a while....enjoy your time!


----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

sticky said:


> Cheated a bit and nicked yesterday's photo but I'm still wearing the Seamaster.
> 
> View attachment 16072173


You been spanking the pension book again Sticky ?


----------



## sticky

bigclive2011 said:


> You been spanking the pension book again Sticky 😉


Not half.


----------



## Brent L. Miller




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## websturr




----------



## Losoboy

Exploring the glacier of Iceland.


----------



## Watch19




----------



## Pongster




----------



## websturr




----------



## trameline




----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Nothing fancy - just my Pro-Trek.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## toorbowski

Seiko 5 SRPF71K1 (Gaara Limited Edition). I love this watch, the sand like texture of the dial is stunning (hard to capture in photo).


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## matthew P

Simple and clean

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## fkristan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## trameline

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16090608


That's a stunner ?


----------



## fkristan




----------



## bigclive2011

trameline said:


> That's a stunner ?


Thanks, it's my only high end watch ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## buggravy




----------



## fkristan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## chas58

an Ice Axe and an Explorer II. I love it!



Losoboy said:


> View attachment 16077499
> 
> Exploring the glacier of Iceland.


----------



## gshock626

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## gmads

Root Beer&#8230;but then had to compare&#8230;.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch19




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Tudor North Flag:


----------



## pbr87




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## toorbowski




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

gshock626 said:


> SRP777


Best looking Seiko I have seen for many a month 😍


----------



## Fumy




----------



## gshock626

bigclive2011 said:


> Best looking Seiko I have seen for many a month


Appreciate it!


----------



## BogdanS

Fumy said:


> View attachment 16114338


Is it the camera distortion or this is just too large?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57

Rolex Datejust 41.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## KrazyK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## pureb

Non ofcourse


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## fkristan




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

Seiko's first water resistant watch, the Cronos Sea Horse J13032. This one is from 1961.


----------



## fkristan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sticky

This one


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Cellblock

Microbrand Monday


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## fkristan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## PAMily Man

A beast of a watch...my other grail along with the GS


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## whineboy

Having a great time. . .


----------



## kritameth




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

I think I forgot to post yesterday's.😬


----------



## neonate




----------



## DonJ53

GK not GS


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## execservicega

Non-GS, Seiko Coutura


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Pongster




----------



## trameline




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## websturr




----------



## trameline




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## roy.erlich36

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Pongster




----------



## trameline




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## neonate




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## BLeistner

Batter Up!!!! Hope everyone is well and enjoying their time!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BrianBinFL

I've been giving the Sugess some wrist time lately. It's not an automatic - hand wind only. I'm accustomed to wearing automatics, so I tend to forget to wind it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BogdanS

Absolutely stunned about how comfortable this watch is!

Never been a fan of anything other than bracelets, but the thickness and structure of this silicone strap are keeping the top heavy watch firmly attached to the wrist while at the same time being extremely comfortable.

This really is the ultimate understated and under the radar OMEGA watch. Too bad they removed the date on the new titanium ones. It made the steel ones really hard to find. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## highvista




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## iddaka




----------



## sticky

The new BB gets a run out. The GS wasn’t happy but them’s the breaks.


----------



## 01alam




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TravisMorgan

Just got this...wearing it all week...Not a GS, but close hehe...Nice to have a very decent beautiful dressy red watch out there


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 01alam




----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## vise01

1977 Panda today


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## sticky

Giving the new BB a rest and got this one out.


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## neonate




----------



## sticky




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Edited: Wrong thread!


----------



## trameline




----------



## gshock626

SDKA001


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy

Having a great time….


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sticky

If you want to keep an eye on the guide.


----------



## uncle6




----------



## TravisMorgan

Today I went with green


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## trameline




----------



## kritameth




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

No less than a GS in terms of dial and finishing!!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

Changed watches this afternoon...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## trameline




----------



## CFK-OB

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101




----------



## deepsea03

date night last night and same watch today


----------



## iddaka




----------



## schumacher62

a titanium and sapphire auto offering by timex x james brand.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## samson66

DJ today










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## GSNewbie

Something from Moser&Cie.😉


----------



## sticky




----------



## GSNewbie

I had this model, beautiful watch, that Nato strap I still have😉.
But I have parted with Omega. Watch rate and workmanship did not fit three watches of this model🤬
To You, much joy with the watch, a little melancholy already comes up🧐


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TravisMorgan

On the menu for tonight


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

50th Annv 300T on DAS


----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan

Just got this


----------



## Bowtiepower00

New score. Buddy asked my why my GS would ever leave my wrist, it should be embedded into my skin, lol. I needed a work beater. Don’t want the GS covered in bodily fluids.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## sticky

5600


----------



## uncle6




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## gshock626

SRPE57/SBSA047


----------



## kritameth




----------



## brash47

Guilty pleasures....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ndrs63

Went out last night and picked up this one. So much more detail on the sbga413. Still, love this one equally 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SRPG35/SBSA117


----------



## deepsea03

Date night


----------



## gshock626

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## PilotRuss

1969 Navigator timer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo

🐼


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## luisrm02

My mm300 gets most of my wrist time lately…whether it’s yard work…








…or just lounging on the sofa hanging with Santa wishing for an 025 to go along with it…


----------



## gshock626

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## trameline




----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## trameline

Tissot Seastar


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

View attachment 16262539


*Pink Moon *_( _...with apologies to Nick Drake_)~🎵.__🎶_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Control187

A recent arrival on the wrist for the weekend


----------



## trameline

Hamilton Boulton


----------



## mattnt




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## mitch57

My Omega Aqua Terra 2018 Ryder Cup.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## OCWW




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Speedy Tuesday for me.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## PilotRuss

My first “expensive” watch and still love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## swood8182




----------



## gshock626

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## BLeistner

playing with this for a bit.....be well and enjoy your time


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## cybercat




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## gshock626

SPB241/SBDC145


----------



## TravisMorgan

gshock626 said:


> SPB241/SBDC145


Cannot go wrong with this one


----------



## gshock626

TravisMorgan said:


> Cannot go wrong with this one
> View attachment 16278377


You, sir, have excellent taste!


----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## sticky




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## yk101




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## mattnt




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## whineboy

Elder cousin:











Having a great time….


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## OCWW




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SISL




----------



## GSNewbie

I love this watch. Great Dial and bracelet.👍


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## CFK-OB

Sinn.


----------



## trameline




----------



## sticky

Sort of to keep me happy until the 413 comes.


----------



## whineboy

Wilson Watch Works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## gshock626

The Ginza Alpinist SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

Aviator mode with this *Oris ProPilot GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Incompass

DJ today. Happy Holidays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

G-Shock









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

What it lacks in sparkle it makes up for in execution and comfort ….. fantastic daily wearer and compliment to my GS diver on rubber 


Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## BogdanS

Many shades of blue











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## Incompass

Hercules for the Holiday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## BLeistner

This one gets the nod for the holiday, and then just one more in rotation for the remainder of 2021......Be well, enjoy your time, and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fkristan

Reverso time









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## GMP




----------



## deepsea03

Hope you find what you're looking for beneath the tree


----------



## neonate




----------



## BLeistner

Finishing out 2021 and ringing in 2022 with the JLC. Wishing everyone a safe, prosperous, and joyful transition! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## neonate




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## sticky

This one.


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## mattnt

Have a safe and prosperous 2022…..


----------



## BLeistner

Enjoying the next few days with this guy. Here's to a peaceful and prosperous 2022. Be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko J14102E


----------



## journeyforce

JDM Citizen Skyhawk Black Eagle

Tomorrow due to snow and having to shovel that crap. It will be my JDM Seiko Super Runners(Seiko's name for the watch)


----------



## atlcal

Campanola BU0020-03A. Wears a bit large for my wrist, but I still love the dial.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OCWW

BB Chrono


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mattnt




----------



## websturr




----------



## matthew P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57




----------



## GSNewbie

This morning, Rolex DJ41.


----------



## Koolcat

This kamasu with a nato strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53

I serviced this 1968 6602 a few weeks ago (new mainspring and glass only parts required) and its been wound since and running +0/-0 s/d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tudor P01 - IMHO this watch is so under-appreciated.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## trameline

Eberhard on ZicZac custom made strap


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## yk101

Some random smart watch.


----------



## mattnt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Buddhabelly

Nice reflection picking up the patio umbrella.


----------



## smilton

Crepas Cayman on Hirsch Capitano


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## websturr

Definitely not a blue watch Monday









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy




----------



## King_Neptune

T-Touch today...


----------



## sticky




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GSNewbie

Omega Speemaster, for a faster weekend to come😬


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BLeistner

Going "up close and personal" for the next few with a hand winder.....hope everyone is well and enjoying their time!


----------



## Loevhagen

Feels a bit strange not wearing a GS, but heck - can't let the oil dry out in the other watches.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Loevhagen said:


> Feels a bit strange not wearing a GS, but heck - can't let the oil dry out in the other watches.
> 
> View attachment 16382565


Wow...damn you lol simply stunning 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

On a GS detox these days. Time for another non-GS today. Remember I really liked this when I got it. Honestly? I still do.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jhdscript

*Zenith Defy Skeleton*

*


  




*


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03

Ancoretta


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Pongster




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## websturr

SPB089


----------



## Buddy2




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

Cartier Tank Solo







XL


----------



## buggravy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

The Golden Hour


----------



## jhdscript

*Ebel Discovery Chronograph*


----------



## gshock626

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## alcarv

I hope I won't get beaten for this, but...


----------



## ic3burn

FC today









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

C60 GMT gets a run out today but it’s back to the Spring tomorrow.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## BLeistner

This one should be good company for the next few days.....I hope everyone is well and enjoying their time!


----------



## entropy1049




----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## mattnt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fkristan

JLC MUT perpetual for the week









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

This is today’s wear. The Sub has got a RIGHT sulk on though because I’m still madly in love with the Spring and it’s stolen wrist time off the Rolex.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Spiffy

Wearing the closest to a GS back in the day- the King Seiko 4502-7001. Owning this piece has refrained me from actually getting a GS. I know the newer pieces are fantastic these days but considering the piece I own is made 50+ years ago and under 1K in price for a hi-beat 36000bph manualwind watch? Doesn’t get any better.


----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## Incompass

trameline said:


> View attachment 16436559


Good looking watch and dog!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty


----------



## BLeistner

I'll be enamored by enamel for the next few days......I hope everyone is well and enjoying their time!


----------



## neonate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ic3burn

OP 39









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## trameline




----------



## sticky

The Cherry Blossom Spring is having a day off and this is getting some air instead.


----------



## deepsea03

145.022


----------



## whineboy




----------



## ic3burn

Workhorse









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## brendvn




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

SLA019









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## buggravy




----------



## trameline




----------



## gshock626

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cuthbert

Sort of a GS spiritual sibling...the Japanese don't offer high beat chronographs.


----------



## sticky

The Cherry Blossom Spring has finally come off in favour of the Sub but today this is seeing duty.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Yema Superman Bronze*

*


  




*


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## ic3burn

BB58
View attachment 16459790


----------



## Patrick_R

gshock626 said:


> SBSA047/SRPE57


Stunningly beautiful


----------



## sticky

Fresh from the AD


----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## munichblue




----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## journeyforce

Seiko Selection (yes that is the name of the watch line) SBTM299 limited edition atomic/solar titanium. This watch is actually pretty well made with a attractive dial (in person it looks like a snowflake dial)

Seen here with my SBGX103


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## mattnt




----------



## matthew P

My other daily











….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## journeyforce

JDM Seiko Selection SBTM299 Atomic/Solar


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## fkristan

Moser blue lagoon concept dial for the week.









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## deepsea03

Unite and Conquer










Gooooooooooooal


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## ic3burn

Alpinist









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

No Grand for me today - just Seiko.


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Watch19




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## gshock626

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## fkristan

ALS saxonia moon phase for the week.









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Panerai Flyback Chrono*
*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Starting to like solar watch - my first solar chrono.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BLeistner

Back from a servicing yesterday, so putting it in service for a little while. Hope everyone is well and enjoying their time!


----------



## trameline




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Papillon4

The rare occasion when I’m not wearing my GSs…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline




----------



## deepsea03

A couple of the SPB053 from the Car Studio


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## 01alam




----------



## sticky




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Art 1




----------



## Richard_r86

This tank when get home from work


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

Tank Solo xl


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## uncle6

the clementines should be ripped before full moon


----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## sticky




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pongster




----------



## sticky




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## ic3burn

Yema Superman









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bondichook

.


----------



## trameline




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## sticky

A bit of orange - just a bit.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CPRwatch

Omega ST2 Ultraman,


----------



## deepsea03

68 Transitional


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Devray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Issued Hamilton,


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## Cward85

This is a non GS right? 😂 Seriously awesome black diver!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03

Good home win for the Lafayette Christian Cougars soccer team … the North Macedonia of Troup County


----------



## fkristan

Cartier santos dumont for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas

Baby SBGV


----------



## trameline




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## trameline




----------



## sticky




----------



## blucupp




----------



## buggravy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Casual Friday


----------



## Jake E

Cartier Santos (WSSA0037)


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## websturr




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Imagestreet

1861 Speedmaster on Omega 1171 bracelet (633 endlinks)


----------



## sticky

Titan.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## uncle6

What else is more appropriate?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CPRwatch

Omega Ultraman ST2,


----------



## whineboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## sticky




----------



## Rored

My PAM01056 getting some wrist time. Love olive green dial with gold hands! 1/251









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## websturr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## websturr




----------



## Watchman64

The 8L35 is pulsating on a jungle trail today.


----------



## CPRwatch

ST2,


----------



## sticky




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## websturr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## BLeistner

This will keep me keeping me company for the foreseeable future.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

My other daily 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Cward85




----------



## websturr




----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53

Almost a non GS,


----------



## sticky




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03

SD4k gets yard detail today


----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## AZJOE




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## munichblue

My beloved Globemaster.


----------



## mitch57

*Glashuette-Original SeaQ Panorama Date*


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uncle6




----------



## blucupp




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## websturr




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## feelinchill




----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

sticky said:


> View attachment 16596028


Is that a new addition Sticky?


----------



## sticky

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that a new addition Sticky?


No it’s one of the old crew. I’ve had it nearly 5 years.


----------



## fiskadoro

SARB045. Not a Grand Seiko, but a grand Seiko nonetheless, with more than a hint towards many a modern GS!


----------



## vsh




----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## Loevhagen

🤣


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## chatman

This beautiful piece has displaced my beloved SLGA007 of late. The alarm function is just too useful.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Yogi18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## websturr




----------



## websturr




----------



## CPRwatch

Bit of a sleeper watch today , just wait until the hype about this watch hits the WIS world .


----------



## bigclive2011

CPRwatch said:


> Bit of a sleeper watch today , just wait until the hype about this watch hits the WIS world .
> View attachment 16611629


it used to be……. When I bought my Subby date, the salesman offered me a green bezel at a discount as they used to have trouble selling them 🤣


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## gshock626

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## websturr

1999 Swiss Sea Dweller


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline




----------



## journeyforce

A 1972 Seiko 3803 that arrived on Sat from an eBay seller. Please pardon the day/date as took the pics after I removed it from the package and before setting it. Please also pardon the dust


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo

5127g on mother's day. 








caseback


----------



## websturr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## creepy ross

SPB143









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## DaveInTexas

TC 55130SV2


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Tseg

I'll be re-joining the Grand Seiko club after about a 6 year absence. A SBGX335 9F quartz diver is en-route from Japan. I had to get another decent watch to cover my wrist as I plan to send this beater in for service after about 8 years as a daily driver.


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16627364


is this the 36mm case size?


----------



## mitch57

*ROLEX EXPLORER I!* I love that Lume. I wish GS would use Lume on more of their watches.*








*


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Credor GCBK995


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## trameline




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## fkristan

Chopard Alpine Eagle


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## websturr




----------



## drhanson

Sometimes I'm in the mood for _zero_ polish and twisted lugs:


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Yoloki

Seiko SPB287 King Seiko.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CPRwatch

16800 matte dial,


----------



## trameline




----------



## sticky




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Greelycl

Kinda like a 2nd cousin twice removed... in the family - kinda!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## DCWatchCollector

T1meout said:


> Okay, lets get this puppy rolling.
> Flaunt them if you’ve got them.
> I’ll start:


Wore my omega st1 👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021 with the diamond dust dial


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ILeicaWatches

trameline said:


> View attachment 16667989


Ooo used to have this on leather strap but don’t remember my lume being this beautiful!!


----------



## ILeicaWatches

Ever since getting a Kirazuri my other pieces haven’t been getting much love. So I decided to give this some quality time.


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Yogi18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## staplebox




----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## sticky




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jhdscript

*Maurice Lacroix Aikon Chronographe*

*


  




*


----------



## Yoloki

The Citizen Blue Eagle today.


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## staplebox




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## neonate




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sticky




----------



## jhdscript

*Anonimo Militare Chronograph*

*


  




*


----------



## buggravy

It takes something special to supplant the slga007 on blue watch Monday.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## FREG

DJ_Masse said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


never seen one of those before, what are they called? it comes like this from the factory doesn’t it?


----------



## DJ_Masse

FREG said:


> never seen one of those before, what are they called? it comes like this from the factory doesn’t it?


Hodinkee Limited Edition Speedmaster. Came out a few years ago, only 500 sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

My most worn watch these days….. the 36mm case size is just way too comfortable on my 7 inch wrist 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## websturr




----------



## sticky




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## sticky

Turtle.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gaizka




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## gshock626

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo




----------



## Practical Orb




----------



## dustytriumph

gshock626 said:


> SBDC145/SPB241


This watch and these photos look fantastic. I am thrown however by the dial color. Using the listed reference numbers I can not find any that look the same as this watch does here. As a disclaimer I have a smidge of red/green color blindness but your watch here looks like a silver dial and the Laurel Alpinists I find are green, gray and cream.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

sticky said:


> View attachment 16709127


😍. Didn’t know you had one of those bro? New addition?

I sold mine to fund the Bronzo and have regretted it ever since….classic.


----------



## sticky

bigclive2011 said:


> 😍. Didn’t know you had one of those bro? New addition?
> 
> I sold mine to fund the Bronzo and have regretted it ever since….classic.


Yup. New starter.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## PAMily Man




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## gshock626

dustytriumph said:


> This watch and these photos look fantastic. I am thrown however by the dial color. Using the listed reference numbers I can not find any that look the same as this watch does here. As a disclaimer I have a smidge of red/green color blindness but your watch here looks like a silver dial and the Laurel Alpinists I find are green, gray and cream.


Thanks. It is a cream dial. These pics were taken next to a window during sundown, which affected the dial.


----------



## dustytriumph

gshock626 said:


> Thanks. It is a cream dial. These pics were taken next to a window during sundown, which affected the dial.


Thank you for the response.
Dang.....I was hoping there was a silver dial version out there I was unaware of. 
Enjoy your great looking watch.


----------



## CPRwatch

Tudor Blue 79090 Submariner , from 89 .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

CPRwatch said:


> Tudor Blue 79090 Submariner , from 89 .
> View attachment 16719779


Now that’s the watch I wish Tudor would re release…..and in sufficient numbers that Joe average could buy them at retail.


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## SimpleWatchGuy

gshock626 said:


> SRPE57/SBSA047


Is that a tropic-style strap brown? Where'd you get it?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## CPRwatch




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Barbababa

I will wear this for the rest of the week


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Sherrf

I love this combo. The price is right for the day camp I work at 😅


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## Pete26




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## buggravy




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## neogenesus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## dustytriumph

early morning swap


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## trameline




----------



## DonJ53

Following a full service which included fitting new stem, crown, crystal and hour wheel.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## gshock626

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## ILeicaWatches

Gave the Kirazuri the weekend off


----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

SBDC171/SPB313


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Imagestreet

Omega SMP300


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## trameline

Hamilton


----------



## The_Darter1987




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## sticky




----------



## dustytriumph

The engine is Seiko but that's it.


----------



## SISL




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## sticky




----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## trameline




----------



## Seikonut1967

The original MM300. Sbdx001. Ignore yesterday's date. Pic was taken then but still on the wrist now.


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## cowboy

My latest addition:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## trameline




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gaizka

Helm...




http://imgur.com/lxKs7KD


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## websturr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## highvista




----------



## uncle6

Very happy with this Seiko Boutique Exclusive piece my wife brought back from Japan!!! Took advantage of the JPYUSD conversation rate as well 😌.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## journeyforce

Still wearing this 1977 Seiko Solar Quartz


----------



## CPRwatch

16700 from 99 today ,


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Oris1977

I was all excited about wearing my GS ShoSho this morning. I put it on and it’s too thick to feel comfortable with this long sleeve shirt. I’ve heard fellow watch enthusiasts complain about the thickness of GS GMTs but it’s mostly been irrelevant to me as I never wear long sleeve (I’m in florida and job never requires it). I guess it caught up to me this morning. I still love GS though!


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Wearing Doctors Without Borders









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gaizka

Helm Vanuatu



and for GS comparison....


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53

Late Dad's Everite (AS 1215/16) which he wore for many years before it failed. I believe it dates from 1945 or slightly later.

I serviced the movement, fitted a new crystal, crown and strap. The dial has moisture damage but it is what it is...old.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EB2429




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## dustytriumph

Still with the Hanhart Preventor9. Since it's new it gets all the wrist time for now.


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## shibaman

Ball marvelite m.


----------



## DonJ53

The Everite while tinkering.


----------



## sticky




----------



## trameline

Pam1314


----------



## staplebox




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

The Deep Black.


----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## DonJ53




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Crabman1972

gshock626 said:


> SCVS013


Perfect simplicity... I would love even more to see this one without the date window.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MTT60

This


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Archangel FX

SLA041


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## F1_watches

.


----------



## drhanson

MTG-B3000BD-1AJF. GS is more my style but they don't have a 12mm thin model with a timer. Wish they'd put out some thinner quartz models with a countdown timer, comes in handy when grilling. It can be done............


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## sticky

Laco Munster


----------



## gshock626

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## beanerds

This one .
Beautiful ' Frost Blue ' dial 
Godzilla on Monster .


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

After months of regulating it myself, I finally got this Bulova MIL-SHIPS the one with the Swiss movement to under a second timings...
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cowboy Bebop said:


> After months of regulating it myself, I finally got this Bulova MIL-SHIPS the one with the Swiss movement to under a second timings...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Today's watch is the gilt BB58... but to follow up on the Bulova I feel confident it passes COSC certification (unofficially)
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dustytriumph




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## Pete26




----------



## Pete26




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## neonate




----------



## F1_watches

neonate said:


> View attachment 16891110


That Chopard looks fantastic. What is the model / ref?


----------



## neonate

F1_watches said:


> That Chopard looks fantastic. What is the model / ref?


It is a Jose Carreras ( I think they give portion of sale to his leukemia foundation) LE model- 1000 pieces. Ref No 16/8413. I love it- with its micro rotor movement and guilloche dial.


----------



## Pete26




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## sticky




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

Changed watches...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## I Zero I




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## swissra




----------



## shibaman

ball marvelite m.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko J14102E


----------



## dragantt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## Rossgallin

I needed something ruggedly durable today so went with the Ernst Benz Chronodiver on Barton Rubber


----------



## rokman

Probably the closer I will ever get to an El Primero 









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy1049




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

SBDC145/SPB241 Alpinist


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## alllexandru

This


----------



## matthew P

My other watch 


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## alllexandru

It’s Tuesday


----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259 Ginza


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## labcoatguy

I'm not actually this red; the dial is just throwing off my phone camera's white balance.








Bonus caseback shot. Damn this thing is stunning.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## journeyforce

JDM Seiko Brightz Chrono


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## koolpep




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usd97

Hahahaha. Funny post. GS are awesome!


----------



## sticky




----------



## Niko




----------



## bigclive2011

Winter draws on….


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## shibaman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## RMG0512

Field watch style with Delma today. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## deepsea03

Breakfast on the road


----------



## deepsea03

6309 draws Home Depot duty


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

SBDC171


----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gaizka




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## trameline




----------



## drhr

/


----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03

6139-6002


----------



## AWAC




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03

T-Graph


----------



## gshock626

SBDC171/SPB313


----------



## Juanjo_NY




----------



## trameline




----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## gshock626

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## matthew P

….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## deepsea03

3861


----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## deepsea03

Apparently Lisinopril is a thing 
Also, a ‘68 6105-8000 on Barton rubber


----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## fiskadoro

Seiko Astron SBXD003. Not quite as nice as my Grand Seiko, but pretty close. Would like to see GS use the microadjust on-the-fly clasp from the Astron on their watches one day, and the AR coating is stunning (though the flat crystal probably helps).


----------



## cmiguelq

fiskadoro said:


> Seiko Astron SBXD003. Not quite as nice as my Grand Seiko, but pretty close. Would like to see GS use the microadjust on-the-fly clasp from the Astron on their watches one day, and the AR coating is stunning (though the flat crystal probably helps).


So beautiful!


----------



## windsmurf

No Pepsi. Coke.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## Htstinson




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

1970 6139-6010 Proof “Bruce Lee”


----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011

sticky said:


> View attachment 16988143


Nice….very nice 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

1977 6139-6002 on Uncle Straps


----------



## Dlbernau




----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## gaizka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## buggravy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## deepsea03

‘68


----------



## dayandnight

Happy Tuesday everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Trying a little leather ….. this little watch has range and presence. I like it 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

T.Graph on a baseball glove strap Mott Straps (solar g-shocker on wus)


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

1970 6139-6010


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## x29Saab

This:









Haven't owned a Grand Seiko . . . Yet . . .


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

out and about in Pine Mountain, GA


----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03

knocking about with the 1977 6309-7040


----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## matthew P

Distant cousin, once removed 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sticky




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gaizka




----------



## jswing

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Sd4k


----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

Cronos Sea Horse J13032 from ‘61


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## Magna Graecia

Wearing my red Alpinist perpetual GMT. I purchased it 19 years ago from Higuchi and the Old Girl is keeping great time with the 8F56 movement.


----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## elconquistador

Magna Graecia said:


> Wearing my red Alpinist perpetual GMT. I purchased it 19 years ago from Higuchi and the Old Girl is keeping great time with the 8F56 movement.
> View attachment 17028452


That reminds me of Microsoft packaging in the early 2000s where they couldn't leave any whitespace.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Magna Graecia

My 22 year old Seiko Landmaster needs some wrist time.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## mattnt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03

T.Graph


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Happy International Pogue Day


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## deepsea03

‘68 6105-8000


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gaizka




----------



## Magna Graecia

SARB017


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## deepsea03

Remember, kids to clean as you go today


----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## whineboy

Having a great time….


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sticky




----------



## DonJ53




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gaizka




----------



## buggravy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## psk




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## matthew P

My go to weekend fun watch for strap changes and a change of pace 











..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## psk




----------



## Calmab

From friday the picture but still wearing it..


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I haven't worn this in a while but it's always a pleasure to wear.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## gaizka




----------



## TransporterG

Seagull 1962 Plan B


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## neonate




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sticky




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013 ️


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Greg75




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sticky




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## dragantt




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dougiebaby

Look at name on bottle 











And when driving into work this morning…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Dougiebaby said:


> Look at name on bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when driving into work this morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Good to see you pop up with a post. How have you been?

Edit: I had just checked the taking friends to Starbucks thread about 2 days ago to see if there was anything new to me.😂


----------



## Tanker G1

Oops. Posted a GS in here by mistake.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## lamborghini




----------



## Dougiebaby

King_Neptune said:


> Very nice. Good to see you pop up with a post. How have yoy been?
> 
> Edit: I had just checked the taking friends to Starbucks thread about 2 days ago to see if there was anything new to me.


I am doing well and hope you are too! 

That crazy “Starbucks” thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

King_Neptune said:


> Very nice. Good to see you pop up with a post. How have yoy been?
> 
> Edit: I had just checked the taking friends to Starbucks thread about 2 days ago to see if there was anything new to me.


I will be hanging around here now as I just purchased my first GS. I was really intrigued by the SBGP017 - I saw one at a local watch meet up about 5 days ago. 

I never really was a GS fan — but then again, I never handled one before. I was really impressed by the finishing, dial, and it even has a display back in a quartz movement (that was surprisingly nicely decorated). 

It was a limited run watch that came out in June and supposedly sold out. But my AD located one from one of their stores and I purchased it. Just waiting for them to size and deliver it.

I guess GS will be a new rabbit hole I will be entering. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Dougiebaby said:


> I will be hanging around here now as I just purchased my first GS. I was really intrigued by the SBGP017 - I saw one at a local watch meet up about 5 days ago.
> 
> I never really was a GS fan — but then again, I never handled one before. I was really impressed by the finishing, dial, and it even has a display back in a quartz movement (that was surprisingly nicely decorated).
> 
> It was a limited run watch that came out in June and supposedly sold out. But my AD located one from one of their stores and I purchased it. Just waiting for them to size and deliver it.
> 
> I guess GS will be a new rabbit hole I will be entering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought my 1st GS a year ago from forum sponsor Rob at Topper. I bought a Spring Drive. I am happy with it. I think the key to GS is to choose carefully in order to land a definite keeper and not a passing fancy.

Enjoy your GS!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Shared the Polar with the cat.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Calmab

gshock626 said:


> 1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


Very nice strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## PANICiii

My only Sinn.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmab

Dougiebaby said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn’t know there was a non chrono Monaco. Learned something today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gaizka




----------



## sticky




----------



## psk

Marry Christmas! 🌲🎅🎁🥂


----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## Thunder1

Merry Xmas fellow WISs!!!..hope Santa is very generous to each & all of you!!..
An SBGA415 'Winter' for me today..very fitting considering the weather conditions..


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## matthew P

gshock626 said:


> 1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


Damm that looks good. 

Vintage but looks to be in extremely good condition. 

Well done 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky




----------



## nikp777

My bronzie today and christmassey-green legend... though bad lighting prevents the fume green to pop out.









Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

SPB143


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## psk

Happy new year 2023! 🍾🥂🥳


----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## neonate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whineboy




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sticky




----------



## bigclive2011

sticky said:


> View attachment 17137261


They are great arnt they……that dial mesmerises me.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## neonate




----------



## Nic98765




----------



## Jonathan T

neonate said:


> View attachment 17138140


Fantastic enamel dial!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Nic98765




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gaizka




----------



## matthew P

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## sticky




----------



## Nic98765

Mesmerizing texture


----------



## sticky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------

